# A new little button!



## artart47 (Mar 21, 2018)

Dug out the powder in the drawer, second refined it and here it is! My favorite thing is to watch the greenish, glowing clumps of powder in the torch flame suddenly turn into a smooth, round button! about 9grams!


----------



## Shark (Mar 21, 2018)

Very nice pipe!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice to see you're finding time to play again! 8) 

Dave


----------



## artart47 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi my Friends!
Thanks for the compliments! I'm sittin here smiling cuz it's great to be here contributing again. Life gets crazy-busy sometimes and you just can't get back to what you love doing.
Art.


----------



## anachronism (Mar 22, 2018)

Looking good Art. 

Jon


----------



## UncleBenBen (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice work, Art! Very pretty button. :G!


----------

